# be quiet! Netzteil modding Contest



## Stefan@be quiet! (4. Oktober 2010)

Nachdem wir vor Kurzem erfolgreich unseren be quiet! Casecon Contest veranstaltet haben, denken wir über einen neuen Wettbewerb nach.* Getreu dem Motto „Netzteil“ stellen wir uns einen Netzteilmodding Contest* vor, für den wir 6 User unter den Bewerbern auswählen und mit einem be quiet! Netzteil ausstatten.

Es ist dabei euch überlassen, ob ihr das Netzteil selbst moddet oder aber einen Mod anfertigt, bei dem das Thema „Netzteil“* im Mittelpunkt steht. Alles ist möglich!

Was haltet ihr davon? Findet Ihr die Idee gut? Je nach eurem Feedback wollen wir den Wettbewerb starten oder eben nicht.


----------



## Dommas (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Netzteilmodding Contest – Was haltet ihr davon?*

Coole Idee!
Warum nicht mal ein Netzteilmoddingcontest?


----------



## Philipus II (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Netzteilmodding Contest – Was haltet ihr davon?*

Die Idee ist grundsätzlich gut. 
Allerdings bin ich bei Netzteilen immer etwas vorsichtig. Unsachgemässe Behandlung von Netzteilen sowie der falsche Umgang mit geöffneten Netzteilen können bekanntlich lebensgefährlich sein.
Zudem haftet der Modder in unbegrenzter Höhe selbst für Schäden dritter- die meisten Versicherungen schliessen solche Schäden nämlich aus.
Nicht dass nachher eine Beerdigung statt einer Siegerehrung ansteht...


----------



## Painkiller (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Netzteilmodding Contest – Was haltet ihr davon?*

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht schlecht. Nur muss man bei den Kandidaten aufpassen. Nicht jeder ist geschult in Sachen offenen NT.


----------



## Domowoi (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Netzteilmodding Contest – Was haltet ihr davon?*

Ich stell mri shcon etwas vor aber ich würde Leute einfach nicht in so einer Art dazu auffordern etwas zu tun, für das sie vielleicht nicht geschult sind.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Netzteilmodding Contest – Was haltet ihr davon?*

Hallo
Wir wollen natürlich auf keinen Fall ungeschultes Personal dazu auffordern, das Netzteil zu öffnen, da hier durchaus Lebensgefahr bestehen kann.
Das Netzteil sollte daher aus Sicherheitsgründen [highlight]auf keinen Fall geöffnet werden[/highlight].

Man könnte natürlich auch noch einige andere Dinge rund um das Netzteil machen, bei dem man das Gerät nicht öffnen müsste.

Wir haben uns entschieden, in diesem Falle einen Netzteil-Modding-Contest zu machen. Die erste Bewerbung ist auch schon eingegangen. 

Also wer Interesse hat, kann sich hier bewerben. 
Wir sind gespannt auf eure Ideen.
Als Gewinn wartet ein Preisgeld sowie ein 'Silent Paket' auf euch, in dem auch einer unserer neuen Kühler enthalten sein wird.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (1. November 2010)

*AW: Netzteilmodding Contest – Was haltet ihr davon?*

Hallo
Wir haben bisher schon 4 Bewerbungen erhalten, würden uns aber über weitere Bewerbungen sehr freuen.

Hier können die Bewerbungen bewertet werden


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (13. Dezember 2010)

Hallo

Hier ein kurzes Update zu unserem Modding Contest:

Unter den Bewerbern wurden 6 Teilnehmer ausgewählt. Die Teilnehmer haben ihre Netzteile erhalten und sind schon fleißig am modden.

Hier ein paar kurze Infos zu den Teilnehmern und ihren Mods:
FTS mit dem Gold Power Pro. Bei diesem Dark Power Pro Mod dreht sich alles um die Farben Schwarz und Gold. FTS ist auch schon fleißig am modden und hat schon einiges getan, wie ihr auf den Bildern sehen könnt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gastowski mit dem Light Power Pro W9 Mod. Bei diesem Mod soll ein Dark Power Pro P9 eine weiße Optik mit silbernen Akzenten bekommen. Das Innenleben soll dabei von weißen LEDs angestrahlt werden.

dj-schierie mit seinem Dark Power Pro 9000 Mod, bei diesen Projekt wird das Originalgehäuse in vergrößerter Form nachgebaut und mit einigen neuen Features versehen wie zum Beispiel einem beleuchteten be quiet! Schriftzug.

BennyJJO mit einem Wassserkühlungs Mod. Dazu muss ich kaum was sagen 
Es wird eine Wasserkühlung in eines unserer Netzteile eingebaut werden.

Raceface mit eine X-Mas Mod. Dieses Straight Power E8 steht ganz im Zeichen von Weihnachten, mit einer rot/weißen Farbgebung. Außerdem wird es ein Lüftergitter aus Plexi in Rentier-Optik geben.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Moe mit einem Black Orange Mod, hierbei bekommt ein Straight Power E8 eine schwarz/orangene Farbgebung. Auf den Bildern des Modells für den Mod kann man schon mal sehen, wie das ungefähr aussehen wird .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Contest läuft noch bis zum 15. Januar 2011, schaut doch mal bei uns im Forum vorbei. Nächste Woche wird es auch noch mehr Bilder von den Teilnehmern und dem aktuellen Status ihres Projektes geben.


----------

